# Sunbeam Beer Mate



## Bada Bing Brewery (4/2/07)

Hello
Has anybody used the sunbeam beer mate 6 litre universal keg for their brew?? The beer mate has just been released and it is like the perfect draught/heineken beer tap popular in holland. Any info appreciated .......


----------



## blackbock (4/2/07)

Also see this thread:

Previous Beermate thread


----------



## glenos (18/2/07)

I saw one!!

Hardly Normal Rosny Park,TAS

on sale $469, $100 off

I sneaked a look inside of it, and it has a plastic bottle, like a 1/2 size spring water bottle for an office dispenser, blue tinted poly-carbonate, I can't see this holing any decent pressure, polycarbonate is very brittle. like a small version of the bottle in the attached pic.

From the quick look I got there are two hoses that connect to the bottle (keg as they call it), gas in and liquid out. I assume it uses air for the gas, I didn't see any external connection for CO2.


----------



## JSB (18/2/07)

Yeah, I'm a bit skeptical on how it would perform.....need a test dummy to confirm ?

Cheers
JSB


----------



## shanewendy (28/3/09)

kvdglb said:


> Hello
> Has anybody used the sunbeam beer mate 6 litre universal keg for their brew?? The beer mate has just been released and it is like the perfect draught/heineken beer tap popular in holland. Any info appreciated .......



is anybody else tried to brew in the senbeam beer mate we did one brew and the beer was flat, use the red spike to brew it. The plastic cap looks like it will just pop off. Any ideas


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/09)

I was just in the Sunbeam Factory outlet at redfern and saw these reduced down to $199, from $569.
They come with a little reusable PET 5L keg.

Not exactly sure if it's for me, but it's a damn good saving.

Its the BE7000 if you want to go googling.
http://www.sunbeam.com.au/Pages/Browse/Pro...l.aspx?pid=1015

Beer stays fizzy for 5 days! wooooooh!


----------



## davdent (19/1/10)

I have had a "Beer Mate" for a few months. Purchased it from Domayne for 185. It is basically a refrigerator with a pressure pump. It has an adjustable temperature that I have adjusted to the coldest setting and the beer is held just above zero. There is a digital gauge on the front.

The easiest kegs to use are Heineken but Bitburger are not difficult and these I much prefer. You actually "spear" the Bitburger keg! The Heinies are 30ish and the BBs are 25ish at Dans.

It's a bit of fun. Certainly somewhat more costly to but the beer than going to Dan's and buying a carton but it has a tap.

I would certainly recommend it. It is easy to use and looks good once you remove the tacky "Beer Mate" sticker from the front of the machine.

It also comes with a 6 litre polycarbonate keg that you can fill with virtually any free-flowing liquid. We have used beer and it is very easy to fill and does not lead to excess frothing.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (20/1/10)

I guess it could be an alternative to the "kegerator" fridge conversion if you don't have the space for the extra fridge. Grab a couple spares of those 6 litre PET kegs and fill hem with your homebrew.

What is it pressurizing it with, though? I can only assume that the 22 PSI pump is pumping in air, which would oxidise the heck out of whatever's in there.


----------



## QldKev (20/1/10)

Count Vorlauf said:


> I guess it could be an alternative to the "kegerator" fridge conversion if you don't have the space for the extra fridge. Grab a couple spares of those 6 litre PET kegs and fill hem with your homebrew.
> 
> What is it pressurizing it with, though? I can only assume that the 22 PSI pump is pumping in air, which would oxidise the heck out of whatever's in there.



I'm thinking it could be just air, hence the 5 days limit on drinking it. Would be a cool party keg.

QldKev


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/1/10)

Count Vorlauf said:


> I guess it could be an alternative to the "kegerator" fridge conversion if you don't have the space for the extra fridge. Grab a couple spares of those 6 litre PET kegs and fill hem with your homebrew.
> 
> What is it pressurizing it with, though? I can only assume that the 22 PSI pump is pumping in air, which would oxidise the heck out of whatever's in there.



I think these things rely on the beer already being carbed. The pressurised air is pumped into the head space to help push the beer out (I think/assume). There should be a blanket of C02 protecting the beer from oxidation, but i doubt it would work all that well.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Count Vorlauf (20/1/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> I think these things rely on the beer already being carbed. The pressurised air is pumped into the head space to help push the beer out (I think/assume). There should be a blanket of C02 protecting the beer from oxidation, but i doubt it would work all that well.
> 
> Cheers SJ




Psh! For $53 US you can grab one of these babies. It holds 8.5 litres and doesn't oxidise your beer. Then again, it doesn't have a "digital temperature readout"!


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/1/10)

I have been tempted to get one of those, they would be great for taking to parties.


----------



## koshari (19/12/17)

well just to mega bump this thread and place the sunbeam beer mate stuff in the one place. I have finally modded my beer mate i picked up for 50 bucks to be co2 powered, I basically removed the 4 screws and located the tube that leads to the air supply after the pump and there is a little white joiner, i removed the pipe going to the pump and placed a tube on it which i then routed through the back of the machine via a small 9mm hole i drilled,

will test it out tomorrow night at my dads xmas bbq.


----------



## Issagrim (11/3/18)

Do you by any chance have the instruction manual for the beer mate? BE7000 we have just got one with no information


----------



## breadenhound (16/5/18)

koshari said:


> well just to mega bump this thread and place the sunbeam beer mate stuff in the one place. I have finally modded my beer mate i picked up for 50 bucks to be co2 powered, I basically removed the 4 screws and located the tube that leads to the air supply after the pump and there is a little white joiner, i removed the pipe going to the pump and placed a tube on it which i then routed through the back of the machine via a small 9mm hole i drilled,
> 
> will test it out tomorrow night at my dads xmas bbq.
> 
> View attachment 110546



Hey Koshari, how did you go with the co2 mod? An update would be great!


----------



## koshari (18/5/18)

breadenhound said:


> Hey Koshari, how did you go with the co2 mod? An update would be great!


the co2 mod went great, however since then the plastic keg has split, at the moment iam looking for a suitable replacement that doesn’t cost more than the beermate.


----------



## breadenhound (19/5/18)

koshari said:


> the co2 mod went great, however since then the plastic keg has split, at the moment iam looking for a suitable replacement that doesn’t cost more than the beermate.



What does the plastic keg look like? Do you need a particular sized thread or fitting? Would a 5L keg off AliExpress work?


----------



## koshari (19/5/18)

5l stainless kegs necks are about 50mm to high. Even more taking potentual cap fittings into account.

The supplied keg is PET and has a 1/4 turn fitting on the top the clups under the handles to seal. One of these handles cracked through. 

I are going to try a plastic lined steel minikeg next.


----------

